# Bill Hays' side-pull technique



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, that topic sounds slightly wrong, but I challenge you to phrase it better!

Hi Bill, hopefully you can shed some light on this, and I'm hoping to get input on this from others on the forum as well.

I'm really interested in developing a side-grip like you outline here.

When I shoot, I use the first knuckle of my pouch release hand making contact at a certain point of my ear, depending on the range of the shot. I twist the pouch about 140 degrees, so my knuckle faces my ear.

To switch to the side-grip method, I suspect it'll mean I need to find my "anchor point" in the air, through repeated practice, and not to a physical point on my face or what-have-you. Is it more of an 'instinctive', feel kinda thing where you pull back to?

I hope what I'm asking is clear!

All Buns Glazing


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, I don't hold the pouch exactly how Bill shows in the vid, I do thumb pointing down with my palm facing outside so I lose that 2", but I compensate with butterfly draw, that means a kind of "virtual anchor point" floating in the air. In my experience longer draws gives better windage accuracy, with some practice it is not so difficult to get used ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Switching to that grip is more for extending out your butterfly.. Whether its 1/2 ,3/4 or full.. Not when you anchor somewhere on the face, which the grip really won't benefit from.

He stated in other shooting videos,and others ( to include myselfv) that butterfly or anchor behind the head is , when drawn, you lightly, I do mean lightly touch your cheek to the band.. This is all useful if you are trying to use the fork as a reference to the target.. Otherwise , if you are shooting " instictive " you hold and draw the way it is comfortable, and still have the ammo hit the target.

I hope this is what you mean, and find this helpful.

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill describes his anchor as being two inches in front of his right shoulder. When you try it you'll see that it is as far as you can go with out starting to extend the forum into a deeper butterfly Maxing out in this postion gives the consistent anchor as opposed to having a specific spot on the face/head.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I mostly shoot butterfly style and i shoot with thumb down, i have tried bill hays technique it feels kind of "wierd' but the draw is much more extended resulting more power and with that grip i can pull stronger bands. Although i think it is great my accuracy level isn't as good that way and it takes me longer to position the grip so i prefer my original way. But that's just me!!! It could work really well for others.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Saderath said:


> I mostly shoot butterfly style and i shoot with thumb down, i have tried bill hays technique it feels kind of "wierd' but the draw is much more extended resulting more power and with that grip i can pull stronger bands. Although i think it is great my accuracy level isn't as good that way and it takes me longer to position the grip so i prefer my original way. But that's just me!!! It could work really well for others.


I've just tested some shoots as Bill shows, all shoots went almost flyers so I stooped fearing a fork hit ... maybe I didn't grip so well that way and need more practice to share a less biased opinion, but it's not the time to change for me ... Saderath I've copied (or try to) your grip ha ha ... it's works nice, so for gaining 2" on a 50" draw I will not lose my sleep either ...

PS. besides it is a way difficult loading for me ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll try to get a video together on this subject in a couple/few days... there are a lot of advantages to this particular style of grip besides extended draw length, which I'll try to cover in the video.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That'd be awesome, Bill - thanks.


----------

